# Memory cards



## Suzanne

How much should I be paying for a 256Mb memory card for a digital camera? I've seen them for about $AU 88 which is something like 80US$ I think. Is that a good price or can I get them for less?


----------



## whatsmydingo

what type of memory card?


----------



## ian

That sounds cheap to me. Is that a SD memory card? for kodak?
I usually refer to the following site for cheap prices in australia on digital camera products.
http://www.centre.net.au/Digital_Cameras_00063W.html


----------



## AIRIFLE

have you tried this website for extremly cheap computer software, cameras, memory card etc.

http://www.ebuyer.com/ i think or .co.uk


----------



## Suzanne

Wow that is cheap. Unfortunately they only deliver to the US and UK


----------

